# LNG Tankers - BBC prog



## loylobby (Sep 23, 2007)

Richard Hammond's Engineering Connections BBC 2 Tonight Sunday 22 May at 1810. 

About the technology that allows LNG to be carried at sea. May be worth a watch, probably contain lots of overblown statistics and superlatives but as I say may be worth a watch

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0116cw2


----------

